
Anonymous hacker behind Stratfor attack faces life in prison - ssclafani
http://rt.com/usa/news/anonymous-stratfor-hammond-judge-440/
======
DanielRibeiro
Jeremy Hammond's background is much better covered here[1].

In particular, he created HackThisSite[2] 9 years ago, which, among other
things, has challenges like Stripe's capture the flag (web version).

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jeremy_Hammond>

[2] <http://www.hackthissite.org/>

~~~
dutchbrit
HackThisSite - I remember that, thanks for the extra intel :)

------
redthrowaway
So now we're treating sql injectors the same as murderers? Is a little bit of
reason as regards sentencing too much to ask?

~~~
misnome
Whilst I appreciate the sentiment behind this, classifying him as just an "SQL
Injector" is being a little disingenuous; If you actually get credit card
information and then deliberately distribute them, that's a little different
than pushing through basic commands to see if you actually can inject.

~~~
redthrowaway
Absolutely, and the "access to unauthorized computer" part of his prospective
sentence will be relatively minor. Still, the fact remains that a non-violent
criminal (and he _is_ a criminal) is being more harshly punished than many
murderers and child rapists. That, in and of itself, is an injustice.

------
meric
"Legal proceedings in the case might soon be called into question, however,
after it’s been revealed that Judge Preska’s husband was a victim of the
Stratfor hack."

------
Benferhat
How did they find him?

------
funkmonk
This is from RT, which is directly funded by the Russian government.

~~~
daniel-cussen
This reminds me of the Soviet claim in response to American criticism of human
rights violations. "And you are lynching Negroes", the claim went, from the
thirties on.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/And_you_are_lynching_Negroes>

Point being, RT and similar Chinese outlets talk openly and fairly on issues
USA hates to talk about as sovereign PR retaliation. Overall, the effect is
positive: world powers muckrake each other and compete to see who can look
least bad in the eyes of the World.

~~~
mc32
At which point the retort should have been, to follow that logic, and you
starve millions to death! [1]

The thing is while an opposite viewpoint is desirable, their viewpoints tends
not to be balanced but rather lean far 'the other way'. Let's say the 'truth'
is 5, we claim 7, they claim it's -1. So, on balance, you're not getting the 5
by adding their viewpoint.

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holodomor>

~~~
sesqu
For argument's sake, let's say the 'truth' is 5, you claim -1, and they claim
7.

~~~
mc32
Yes, except, one government goes out of its way to retaliate lethally[1]
against its journalists who counterargue the government line. So, given that,
I think we're the 7s and they're the -1s.

[1][http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_journalists_killed_in_R...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_journalists_killed_in_Russia)

